# Kayaking from Weber Dam to Lyons



## MR FISHBONZ (Apr 2, 2012)

It was a great trip on the river today! Alot of fresh fish from Weber Dam to Lyons to play with.
When we got to Wager dam we stopped to fish. After done fishing there we just set the kayaks in the water below the dam and continued on. With the current water levels it was pretty easy. The "Chute" on the right hand side has a large tree down on one side of it that would have made it tricky to navigate. 
It was a splendid day to enjoy Michigan's beauty! I will definitely be doing this trip again. I have included some pics of what is left of the Wager dam


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

nice pics,great chute pic.looks like a beautiful day.no problems at all with yaks i see.good job Bonz


----------



## rippin lip (Nov 29, 2010)

One of my favorite parts of fishing that stretch is shooting the chute. Looks like we need some rain before we get up there again. Nice weather and a fish!!!


----------



## MR FISHBONZ (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice pics rippin, thanks for sharing!


----------



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

Next guy up there....bring a saw please! As said, the chute has a fallen tree in it right now.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## MR FISHBONZ (Apr 2, 2012)

We did this trip again yesterday! I dropped in at weber around 6 a.m. with one of my "fishing buddies" who has been looking to land his 1st salmon. The Coho beat him up pretty bad last weekend on our trip(Maybe a Murphy at work?) I was really pulling for him to land his first as I can remember the Joy of my mine and the wonderful smell of Salmon Slime on my fingers for days haha. 
Our 1st stop was not far below Weber and I landed a nice hen right away, he had afew bites but got nothing to stick. Again we seen fish at each stop we made,he had some more hookups but no luck.
Well his luck changed at our last stop before Tabor St. where he landed his first, A beautiful 8.2 lbs Hen! 
It was another great day on the river and so many memories created that even a "murphy" as you all speak of, cant take away! 
Sorry I just couldn't fit my Stihl in the kayak to clean that tree up from the chute.
2cnd pic is his 8lber!


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Sounds like you guys had a great time. Where do you launch your kayaks at Weber? Is there a better spot than the stairs by the Fish ladder? 
thanks.


----------



## MR FISHBONZ (Apr 2, 2012)

Unfortunately with the west side access closed due to construction we had to launch near the fish ladder. We used the trail at the top of the hill that bypasses the stairs though.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks! It’s been a while since we’ve floated it, used the stairs and never went back due to the awkward launch.


----------



## Scadsobees (Sep 21, 2006)

Just curious....are you taking two vehicles, dropping one off below? I'm trying to figure out how to do that with my 15 yo son....and it's an hour drive.


----------



## surfstalker (Nov 30, 2013)

If you float a mile or so downstream, is the paddle back upstream relatively easy or is it necessary to spot a vehicle?


----------



## MR FISHBONZ (Apr 2, 2012)

We have been meeting at Tabor st. to leave a truck there. Then drive to weber to launch. Both times we launched at Weber 6a.m. and where back to the launch at Tabor st. around 4 with PLENTY of time spent out of the kayak fishing. I would estimate actual time in the kayak was 2.5 to 3 hrs.


----------



## MR FISHBONZ (Apr 2, 2012)

Sorry I cant speak much on the paddling upstream. I am good for a couple hundred yds on a good day haha


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

MR FISHBONZ said:


> would estimate actual time in the kayak was 2.5 to 3 hrs.


wow...i was off on my float time est for ya.can usually float from wager down in about an hour or so.guess that must be when the currents a bit stronger.the float from weber must be longer than i thought.you da man tho.pioneering the way


----------



## surfstalker (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks guys. Appreciate the information.


----------



## bowhunter42 (Aug 22, 2012)

Does anyone know when construction on the west side will be done?


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

From the looks of it when I was there last, I wouldn't think any time soon


----------

